# Top Gear !!!!! Whats going on



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Im sure im not the only one who saw the clips of the black mustang completing donuts whilst being filmed for Top Gear.

Was wondering what people think?

Is this an ill thought out media stunt that has backfired?

Has Top Gear had its day??

Is the current line up your ideal selection or just a selection that tick boxes for international sales??

Chris Evans looked both apologetic and horrified. Maybe it needs a re-think


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Think it has surverely backfired on them. Just seen it on the news, and thought to be honest what that memorial stands for does show some disrespect when there's a lot of other places it could of been filmed as with the previous top gear. But im not really a fan of Chris evan's anyway so won't be watching any top gear he presents.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

I read some where yesterday or this morning that one of the producers has quit due to issues with Chris Evans


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree on the disrespect for our fallen heroes too. 

Im not a fan of Matt Le Blanc either and as mentioned for possible international sales for his choice, what else could there be for him being on the show


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I think the car is actually further away from the cenotaph than it appears. The car is probably doing donuts outside Westminster, but the camera angle makes it look like its very close to the cenotaph.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

These tyre marks do look uncomfortably close to talk away


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They were given permission to film there and no harm was done. 

People are just looking for reasons to be offended.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I really don't understand the fuss, they never harmed or even touched it and had it not been for the clip filmed it would never have been shown in the finished piece.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I get the feeling the new top gear is something some people will 'love to hate' which is a shame. Had clarkson done this noone would bat an eyelid


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Regardless of what has gone on with the other presenters, its a big act to follow and i hope it fills the gap. Top Gear was my Sunday evening viewing


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Kerr I agree, some people seem to get offended quickly. It also seems to be a bit of a competition as to who can be the most offended over things.

I get what the monument is about but millions of cars and busses go past it week in, week out - not sure why what top gear has done is so offensive to some.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah I don't see how doing donuts on a public road is causing any offence or disrespect to the memorial.

It's not like it was defaced in any way, and as said above, they had permission

I personally think the media have blown it out of proportion and then every man and his dog is jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

turbosnoop said:


> I get the feeling the new top gear is something some people will 'love to hate' which is a shame. Had clarkson done this noone would bat an eyelid


I think that's a very good point, what the afore mentioned man said and did could be considered far more offensive than this !


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

How people feel about what happened is a personal opinion to each individual person. 

Just as what the war memorial means to each person is an individual feeling.

Jumping on a band wagon is a sweeping statement and not one i subscribe too.

Im not one for ranting on but its more a personal monument to me as it recognises my fallen family members and their colleagues so do i feel disgusted by it - yes i do but again this is my opinion


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

It was clearly done as a publicity stunt, and it's got people and the press talking, so it's obviously succeeded!


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

My guess is that it was Ken Block driving and Matt Le Blanc is passenger to do a Gymkana type video in London. 

People kicked up a fuss about the monument and now they won't be using the footage which seems a waste.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

When I look at the p!ss takes Clarkson and Co.use to get up to then this is nothing more than that. It was near the Cenotaph yes but by no means were they trying to disrespect anyone, I hope anyway.

The previous Top Gear big wigs let Clarkson and Co get away with one hell of a lot, they trashed one hell of a lot of countryside, rivers, mountain ranges etc... and nobody blinked an eye.

No matter what the new team do, somebody will always try and diss them.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gek said:


> My guess is that it was Ken Block driving and Matt Le Blanc is passenger to do a Gymkana type video in London.
> 
> People kicked up a fuss about the monument and now they won't be using the footage which seems a waste.


I think they won't use the segment of footage with the cenotaph in it, closing down main streets in london, paying matt le blanc and ken block with his Hoonicorn powered mustang isn't going to be cheap.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The only thing that shocked me was the video of Chris Evans stepping out of the BBC offices, when he apologised.

... He's only 49, but looks about 69 !!. The years of drinking have really done for him, i think.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Kerr said:


> They were given permission to film there and no harm was done.
> 
> People are just looking for reasons to be offended.


They weren't given permission to do donuts/burnouts and permissions wouldn't have been granted if this had been known according to the spokesman on the news yesterday.

Regardless, I agree that it was a PR stunt.

Someone asked if its had its day ? to be honest that was a few years ago, now they've ditched the clowns who had some amount of public following I can see it being cancelled before long.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Crafty said:


> They weren't given permission to do donuts/burnouts and permissions wouldn't have been granted if this had been known according to the spokesman on the news yesterday.
> 
> Regardless, I agree that it was a PR stunt.
> 
> Someone asked if its had its day ? to be honest that was a few years ago, now they've ditched the clowns who had some amount of public following I can see it being cancelled before long.


Did they really think they were shutting off a road for TG to peacefully drive down as they are now suggesting? If they intended to drive normally they'd have driven down in normal circumstances. I'm sure everyone would be aware that if TG are requesting the road for private use, it's not going to be for normal use. Anyone with common sense would have realised that. They aren't going to play that stupid are they?

It's not as if London hasn't allowed other car shows or displays to do burnout and donuts on the streets before.

I've never understood why TG pulls in so much hate. The last TG was written off by the same people who still religiously watched every episode just to have something to be offended by for every year the show was on.

Evans and Co. have been written off before anyone has even seen a show or knows the format.

There's millions(hundreds of millions by all accounts) that still enjoy TG.

In a day when car shows are actually very rare on TV we should make the best of them. None of them last as viewing figures are so low. That's also why so few motorsport events make it on to mainstream TV too.

I find it best to make the best of TG focusing on the best bits rather than getting upset about the worst bits.

I for one will be tuning in when the new series starts. Certainly more interesting to me than another soap.

Other people have to choice to turn it off, but never seem to manage that to let the people who enjoy it get on with it.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't know what was or wasn't said with regards to closing off the street, entirely possible the council ****ed up too. I was just repeating some information I hadn't seen posted.

I disliked previous series of top gear because it was basically a whole load of arsing about for no particular point. I can see that down the local mcdonalds car park on a Saturday night. I haven't watched it for years but sadly work colleagues feel the need to relive each stunt because apparently I missed out by not seeing it 

I haven't written off the 'new' top gear (and didn't imply i had), but if they try and repeat the arsing about without the three clowns it will fail because its those three that have the public following, not the show itself. I've little faith in the BBC as an organisation and especially their management, they flop from one failure to another (the digital project they had - £100m spent and ditched, many redundancies and golden handshakes and people re-employed at higher wages as consultants and so on) and seemingly are never held to account for it

I'd quite like to see a motoring program on TV again, hopefully we might see a bit of that in the new series, not holding my breath though.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

People getting too easily offended as usual and jumping on bandwagons. Great publicity for the show though, they'll be made up with it. I take it there'll be no more red arrow fly bys over London now? Disrespectful to fly over cenotaphs, war memorials or cemeterys afterall😉


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

So there was the TV news reporting that they won't use the Cenotaph footage on TG - at the same time showing us the cenotaph footage. Great publicity.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I dont get the fuss either. 

Theres a lot of people I know who wouldn't bat an eyelid when walking/driving past the Cenotaph and no one finds that offensive?

From what I can see, they've made more people look at it and appreciate it, especially looking at the papers!


----------

